# game cartridges



## jrmycooke (May 5, 2012)

Good day members.
Before I had started processing e waste I was was removing the gold from fine china, cups, etc etc. Every time that I put a piece into the bucket I always wondered if I was destroying something that had a secondary value or if it had a historical heritage associated with it. Lately I have been procuring large amounts of old Nintendo cartridges and thought that they may have a sentimental value to someone else. I am aware of e bay. E bay doesn't take into mind that someone may just need that item to complete a collection. I'm more about serving a need than the $. It wasn't until I had ripped.open about 45 games that I realized what I was doing. This is what's left, does anyone need any of.these?


----------



## jrmycooke (May 5, 2012)

My apologies, thought picture posted,


----------



## Geo (May 5, 2012)

all of those have a resale value. do you have a Game Stop near you? its a video game store that sells new and used (buy,sell,trade) or Rhino Games, Play it again? all these places will pay cash for old video games. some are worth more than others due to popularity and copies made. always check with places like this when it comes to game cartridges or consoles or even game CD's. a few are like rare coins, most are worth a few dollars at best but there are then theres the one in a hundred that will bring big bucks.


----------



## schomisch (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pic! I would be interested in most of them =)) 

~Chris!~


----------



## jrmycooke (May 6, 2012)

I was in the middle of opening Mortal Kombat when my brain said " this was a pretty popular game, someone somewhere needs this"........
They are safe for now, put them on the " you might want to think twice about this stuff" shelf.


----------



## Pageerror404 (Jun 29, 2012)

Secret of mana was a valuable collected game last year when I used to buy and sell them. Worth about $40-50. Might still be.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 29, 2012)

Pageerror,

Welcome to the forum! Great way to start your journey here!

Dave


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 11, 2012)

Before I accuse you of murdering PACMAN, how much gold (grams or $) did you recove from each game cartrage? 

On a seperate note, games are only worth money if they come with the original box and instructions, most of the time anyhow!


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 11, 2012)

The game that jumped right out at me was SF II. Look what its selling for here. http://www.amazon.com/Street-Fighter-II-Super-Nintendo/dp/B000035Y7H If you go furthur down the page you can see what some others are going for(one being mortal combat). Never destroy video game related stuff!


----------



## grance (Dec 11, 2012)

wow Im about to have a heart attack as a game collector the secret of mana is worth 50-75 bucks if the battery in it is still good 30 if not. It looks like you have total carnage there that one is only worth .50-1.50 the rest of the titles I cant make out. The value of the sports games are low to but still higher than the amount of gold in them http://www.luckiegames.com will buy them


----------



## grance (Dec 11, 2012)

oh and earth bound is a SNES game if you ever get your hands on it message me ill pay 100 doallars maybe more for it


----------

